# HGVC Resales - Authorized Resellers



## Dewnay (Jul 27, 2006)

What is the advantage of buying a HGVC timeshare through an authorized reseller versus directly from the owner or an unauthorized reseller?

Thanks in advance for your responses.

Dewnay


----------



## Flybender (Jul 27, 2006)

The price. Its cheaper to buy resale than through the developer themselves.


----------



## T1me Trave11er (Jul 27, 2006)

HGVC has a Right of First Refusal. Buying through the authorized agent has no bearing or increase in cost to the buyer. An authorized agent can help to advise you, through their experience, as to what prices will pass ROFR.

Al Weber


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 27, 2006)

Seth, Judy and Joanne are the authorized HGVC resellers.
Seth and Joanne do all thier closing thru HGVC, not sure about Judy.
Seth takes credit card payments. 

Buying from one of them give you a little more piece of mind for a newer buyer especially.

check classified ads on Tug .. look under multi resorts systems, also western and florida.

Good luck


----------



## myip (Jul 27, 2006)

If you buy from JOanne, your purchase is qualify for HGVC elite.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 27, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> If you buy from JOanne, your purchase is qualify for HGVC elite.



This is true
However you will have to buy 14,000 points from Joanne at a cost of approx $30,000 to get eilite.. which has few benefits


----------



## myip (Jul 27, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> This is true
> However you will have to buy 14,000 points from Joanne at a cost of approx $30,000 to get eilite.. which has few benefits


There is no need to spend $30,000 to get elite.  Here is what I would - Buy Hilton Coylumbridge for $7000 from HGIVC (qualify for eliteand spend $13K with Joanne.  She may be able to get it for you at $13K.  When I brought from Joanne, it wasn't that much more expensive than from other deal.  Maybe that changes it now.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 27, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> There is no need to spend $30,000 to get elite. Here is what I would - Buy Hilton Coylumbridge for $7000 from HGIVC (qualify for eliteand spend $13K with Joanne. She may be able to get it for you at $13K. When I brought from Joanne, it wasn't that much more expensive than from other deal. Maybe that changes it now.



If Scotland thru HGIVC qualifies for elite, Why not buy (2) $7000 in Scotland?


----------



## Gibby1984 (Jul 27, 2006)

what are you paying for the yearly taxes? I had purchased in Florida but it was really expensive between maintenance and the florida taxes it was enought for me to see. Any less expensive in other locations or overseas?


----------



## myip (Jul 28, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> If Scotland thru HGIVC qualifies for elite, Why not buy (2) $7000 in Scotland?


You can't buy 2 in Scotland. One has to be HGVC to qualify for elite not HIGVC.  The qualify HGVC is Miami, Las Vegas, Hawaii and Orlando.


----------



## myip (Jul 28, 2006)

Gibby1984 said:
			
		

> what are you paying for the yearly taxes? I had purchased in Florida but it was really expensive between maintenance and the florida taxes it was enought for me to see. Any less expensive in other locations or overseas?


Maintenance at Hilton Coylumbridge is around $575.00 depending on the exchange rate.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 28, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> You can't buy 2 in Scotland. One has to be HGVC to qualify for elite not HIGVC. The qualify HGVC is Miami, Las Vegas, Hawaii and Orlando.



Thanks for the info


----------



## ukowner (Jul 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any contact details for Seth and Joanne? 

I am wondering if they would be interested in purchasing my timeshare.


----------



## KenK (Jul 30, 2006)

Seth:

http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/

Joanne:

Joanne Peters at jpeters@hgvc.com Phone: 239-395-0220 (TUG Member, Broker/Agent)

Note: Both are realtors, and may offer to try to sell your unit for (of course) a commission.

Try looking up some public resale sites like www.redweek.com  or www.myresortnetwork.com to see about how much your units (or unit backed points) might get.

Both agents above have very positive ref by posters noted on TUG. But I think you need to check lots of reasale pricing first...(on sites that are posted by folks who really want to sell, and not dream about what they 'wish' they could get).    (Many fall over when they find they can't get more tha .018 cents to.03 cents per point for their FF resale unit.

Also, those agents above usually seem to have higher end resorts.....


----------



## armlem2 (Jul 30, 2006)

if your looking for a quick sale try ebay.


----------

